
How Apple Is Forcing Microsoft, Amazon, Google, and AT&T to Raise Their Game - robertbud1
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2010/01/21/friend-or-foe-how-apple-is-forcing-microsoft-amazon-google-and-att-to-raise-their-game/
======
spamizbad
AT&T raised/raising their game? As one of their customers, I don't see it.
What I do see is a company that's milking a golden goose (US iPhone
exclusivity) for all its worth, doing nothing to advance its customer's
network experience as network performance degrades.

~~~
jsz0
When I got my iPhone 3G in 2008 it was a rarity to see 3G. Now I get it
everywhere with good signal. I realize AT&T has problems in some areas but
it's not universal. They've definitely put some money into this market.

~~~
ugh
The skeptic inside of me says that this could have happened anyway. It seems
reasonable to expect that telcos would heavily invest in their 3G
infrastructure right now, iPhone or not. I have no actual data, but I would
guess it’s a 2:1 split. Two parts normal infrastructure investments, one part
Apple (that one part seems a bit high to me, though, don’t know).

------
adriand
I love this:

> One anonymous source with knowledge of Apple was quoted in BusinessWeek as
> saying, "Apple and Google know the other is their primary enemy. Microsoft
> is now a pawn in that battle."

An "anonymous source with knowledge of Apple"? That could be me! Or you!

